# Maqueta de Casa Domo



## Xander (May 29, 2011)

Un saludo para todo mis amigos del foro, acudo a ustedes pues tengo que hacer un proyecto con unos compañeros de mi clase de instrumentación industrial en el cual debemos mostrar cualquier tipo de maqueta donde se pueda implementar al menos 5 tipos de sensores, y que estos cumplan alguna función útil, después de varias reuniones decidimos hacer un domo, donde podremos utilizar factores como luz, humedad, movimiento, magnetismo y...humo?...donde utilizaremos una ldr que controle las persianas de la casa y la luz en la noche, para la humedad se nos ocurrió implementar un conocido sistema de riego automático para jardín, para el movimiento un sensor infrarrojo que detecte la presencia de personas en cada habitación para que la luz se permanezca encendida hasta que nadie este en ella, para el humo la típica alarma contra incendios...para magnetismo también la típica alarma esa que se activa cuando un intruso abre una puerta o ventana a la fuerza...a demás de todo eso también tenemos presente colocar alguna alarma sísmica y un láser al rededor del patio...

...escribo esto en el foro por que necesito que me ayuden con algunos diagramas para algunas de las funciones que por ahora son solo ideas, en el foro encontré mucha información, lo único que me falta es buen diagrama para la alarma de incendios y ojala para el láser, cualquier ayuda u opinión estaré muy agradecido, de antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## Electronec (May 29, 2011)

¿ Que tipo de sensor contra-incendios habeis pensado ? Te recuerdo que existen dos tipos, iónicos (Humo)
 y termo-velocimétricos (Calor).


Saludos.


----------



## Xander (May 29, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> ¿ Que tipo de sensor contra-incendios habeis pensado ? Te recuerdo que existen dos tipos, iónicos (Humo)
> y termo-velocimétricos (Calor).
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Ionico, para humo...

...ojala...los dos tipos...


----------

